# Whoops there's another who enjoys being Boycotted!



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MASSIVE Restaurant Chain Says Trump is "Disgusting President."
Did they honestly think they could get away with this? The internet NEVER forgets - and it rarely ever forgives.

Thursday morning, McDonald's official Twitter account sent out an insulting tweet about the President, even going so far as to say they wanted Obama back in office&#8230;

The tweet has since been deleted, but it's been archived online for all posterity, thanks to some quick-fingered internet users who were fast with their screenshot buttons. Nothing that goes up online anymore goes without being seen by the eyes of the public, even after it "disappears."

McDonald's is now back-peddling its statement, making the claim they were "hacked," via CNBC. Yeah. Right. "Hacking" seems to be the excuse for everything these days!

Far more likely, a rogue writer on the McDonald's PR staff decided to use their position of social media "power" to push their own liberal agenda. If so, we hope that employee was FIRED - and that McDonald's screens its next social media manager more thoroughly.

However, if it was an executive decision made by the McDonald's corporation as a whole to write the divisive tweet, then they have an even bigger problem on their hands. Because if these are their true colors&#8230; you can bet that not a single patriot will be dining in those restaurants for a long time to come!

Donald Trump has always been a supporter of McDonald's. Not only has he appeared in one of its commercials, but he would often show himself dining on McDonald's fries on his social media accounts during his campaign.

If the heads at McDonald's truly feel he's not a fit representative, then they're not only foolish - they're ingrates. We the People love our president, and when he endorsed them, we patronized their business as well. Having Donald Trump on your side is GOOD business.

McDonald's need to learn a lesson in the form of a mass boycott. Even if this was the work of one writer-gone-wild, what that person tweets still represents the company as a whole. What you choose to say online matters - and it's up to us to show McDonald's what it means to run a respectable business.

By refusing to purchase food from McDonald's until an official apology is released, we can show them that anti-American sentiment is NOT taken lightly. And that excuses of "hacking" are just that: excuses. And an excuse is not an apology.

While liberals flock to buy fast food during the aftermath of the tweet, it's our duty as patriots to buy our drive-thru goodies elsewhere. There are more of us than there are of them, and a severe drop in revenue in the coming days will teach McDonald's a harsh lesson.

No matter where this disgusting tweet stemmed from, whether it was a corporate decision or the act of one person, McDonald's will NOT be forgiven for this indiscretion until an official apology is released - and it better be good.

BOYCOTT: MASSIVE Restaurant Chain Says Trump is "Disgusting President."

*And don't take your Grandkids, nieces nephews etc!

Seemed to me they only want to keep their cheap taco labor and their ads Target Blacks. I figure they never did need my business.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't go to McDonald's, never will....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I only go to McDonalds when I'm constipated. Fortunately that hasn't happened since 1992.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

there's a DIRECT connection to this and Obammy - the VP of McDonald's communication is the former press secretary of Obammy ... 

there was no hack here - there's internal people that put that on the screen


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

McDonalds said they did not post that. Twitter contacted McDonalds and said the account had been hacked.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Sorry but no tweet is getting between me and a Shamrock Shake! Beyond that I have no need for the golden arches. I'll "boycott" until next February


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I just got off the phone with Don. He says it's all fake news.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Know McDonalds has feed millions of broke cops a lot of free food over the years...so that makes them Ok in my book. I bet the Obummer plant in the comoonicatons section was the alleged perp on the dirty deed. Ya know i got a good hamburger in that place here while back. Could rank right up near Whataburger nearly. We also like the Frappies.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

They can tweet whatever they want...their apple pies and $1 mcdoubles are all I need after a run

Boycotting is so 1960s lololololololololololol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you have any doubt where McDonald's stands. That a look at the picture they chose as the number one for Their Martin Luther king day contest. Look at it good. The black punk on the bike is being chased by cops. McDonald's doing their part for BLM.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Could rank right up near Whataburger nearly. We also like the Frappies.


Sorry bud, nothing can compete with Whataburger. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I seldom eat at the "fast-food hamburger joints" but when I do, McDonalds is the last on the list.

I'd bet it's been 20 years since i purchased anything from them.

If i want a garbage burger, I opt for Hardees. Anything else drive-thru....Chick Fil-A


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Mcdonalds makes me sick every time I eat there, which I don't anymore. It isn't even worth it now anyways, they used to be an inexpensive option but now they cost as much as everybody else and still have cheap food.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I sent them a message today stating I would never go there again with my family.

I also said that Burger King would get my business from now on, besides their fries suck now since the change.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Several years ago, . . . a few days after my last McD visit, . . . there was an announcement that they had suspended their contract with an American firm to provide their beef.

It was done so an Argentinian firm could become their supplier.

Argentina beef is inspected by the farmer selling it, . . . and NOBODY else.

It is not inspected upon entrance to the US either.

I ain't eating that stuff, thank you.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

We really don't have much in choices for burger joints.

What we do have are McDonald's, Burger King and Wendy's for chains.

The only one I like is Burger King, and only go there once in a while when in the big city.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I indulge at the local greasy spoon. Great food and I am not supporting some corporate community bullshat like BLM or planed parent hood that claim to have the moral high ground when in fact your promoting murder and anarchy to rip apart the society and culture of this nation.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Robie said:


> I seldom eat at the "fast-food hamburger joints" but when I do, McDonalds is the last on the list.
> 
> I'd bet it's been 20 years since i purchased anything from them.
> 
> If i want a garbage burger, I opt for Hardees. Anything else drive-thru....Chick Fil-A


 I wish they had a Chick Fil-A closer than Chicago. When on a bike ride we hit the Chick Fil-A often.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> They can tweet whatever they want...their apple pies and $1 mcdoubles are all I need after a run
> 
> Boycotting is so 1960s lololololololololololol


Kelloggs wished you were correct!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

For me and mine, Chick-Fil-A is the absolute best fast food joint. I don't give 2 shats if McDonalds were to dry up and blow away. Screw those racist idiots.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> For me and mine, Chick-Fil-A is the absolute best fast food joint. I don't give 2 shats if McDonalds were to dry up and blow away. Screw those racist idiots.


Have not seen one of those around here at all unless it is in the "minority" part of the big city.

Just checked, none within 50 miles, but we do have a few restaurants serving halal 13 miles away, muzslime bastards.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> For me and mine, Chick-Fil-A is the absolute best fast food joint.


Indeed. Chick-Fil-A is THE best fast food in the land!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> For me and mine, Chick-Fil-A is the absolute best fast food joint. I don't give 2 shats if McDonalds were to dry up and blow away. Screw those racist idiots.


Chick-Fil-A is the only other place I go besides Whataburger.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Last burgrers we got at McDs was not bad. It is called the home style burger.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I stopped going to McDonald's when I looked at the burgers and could not identify if it was actually meat in them.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> we do have a few restaurants serving halal 13 miles away, muzslime bastards.


Light 'em up makes for a great BBQ!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Have not seen one of those around here at all unless it is in the "minority" part of the big city.
> 
> Just checked, none within 50 miles, but we do have a few restaurants serving halal 13 miles away, muzslime bastards.


Chick Fil As around here are located where yup Mamas can find em safe and easy. Sure you aint thinking of Church's they tend to cluster near da hood. Which reminds me of a TV interview with a nice black lady after some big hurricane in the SE. They asked her..."Looks like most of the churches are destroyed what do you think?" The lady say..."it dont effect us none we gets our Chicken at Popeyes." Like to have broke me plumb up. Surely we aint the only one who seen that.


----------



## Radio (Mar 18, 2017)

I haven't eaten at Micky D's for probably 10 years or so. But, I think it was 4 years ago, give or take a few, that I read an article about the ingredients in their food. It was basically dog food. lol. . No big loss since I'm already boycotting them. This political correct bull**** in the world today is beyond retarded. 'Scuse me while I go BBQ up a Trump steak. . .I gotz no shame in calling him MY PRESIDENT!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well sure sorry to hear about this root of bitterness which seems to have sprung up over McDs. They fed the Prodigal Sons when we was broke and hungry...as did Chick Fil A and Whataburger to name a few. Sounds Christian enough for we uns. Try the home style burger. Nothiing but good vibes for I Hop and Dunkin Doughnuts too. It was pretty cheap security for them but who thinks of that piece of the corporate puzzle. We tended to be well armed and carrying outside the pants.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@bigwheel, there are only two Chick-Fil-A's in this state and none of the others you mentioned that I found.

One Chick-Fil-A is 50 miles away and the other is 75 miles off in another direction.

We do eat at I Hop once a month when in the big city, been going to the same one now for 55 years.

When I was on the PD here, we could only go to the adjacent towns for food, much of the time we ate at local places, we have no chains.

McDonald's and Dunkin Doughnuts are two towns over and were out of bounds except for court days.

Every time I took drugs to the lab, I would stop at I Hop which is 5 towns and 20 miles away, I was always in uniform, never was given a check to pay.

I did ask for one every time and was told owner policy, PO's in uniform always eat free.

Locally, I always paid for mine, most offered free or 50% off, but I declined.

Eighteen of twenty years was spent as a investigator or shift supervisor, uniform guys could do what they wanted.

The young patrol kids would eat the crap prepared slop the local 7-11 sold, mostly because of the girls working there.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Bring back Burger Queen


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I do not understand the whole attraction to a burger... you have a pathetic meat patty that's stuck between two flavourless bread buns. I honestly don't get it lol


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> I do not understand the whole attraction to a burger... you have a pathetic meat patty that's stuck between two flavourless bread buns. I honestly don't get it lol


That's because you've never eaten at Whataburger :tango_face_grin:

ETA: I don't go there often but both the wife and I enjoy it when we do.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

So, looks like a number of y'all jumped the gun. I didn't think it sounded right when I heard about it. Even if their CEO thought it, they have to know it is economic suicide given how popular Trump is. I don't like M/D's anyway so it doesn't affect me one way or another. 

TG, it's hard to find a really good burger. When you find one, you make that place a regular stop and forget about the others.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't go to McDonalds not even for their crotch scalding coffee! The last time I went to MD's was about 6 years ago
and standing in line I looked back beyond the counter area and saw a big multi tier roll cart full of buns. There must have been 2000
flies doing touch and go's on almost all layers of the buns, gross! I turned and walked out! When I could eat fast food (no gluten now) I loved
In-N-Out burger and Chick Fil-A. Culvers now has a Gluten free option along with Chick Fil A!


MD's should be boycotted for the tweet!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> @bigwheel, there are only two Chick-Fil-A's in this state and none of the others you mentioned that I found.
> 
> One Chick-Fil-A is 50 miles away and the other is 75 miles off in another direction.
> 
> ...


When I went to work in my last job was in patrol for a little hick town. We worked three shifts and tended to get get bounced between midnight's and evenings for long stretches. Supposed to swap around each four months but sometimes they forgot to shuffle. On mids only one place in town to eat was Whataburger open 24/7 and it was free. Always gained 25-30 lbs per rotation. Days and Evenings there was plenty of other places..so I would normally lose back most of it on those shifts. Nearly got burned out on eating those things..but when i retired I started liking them again. Hard to find a better burger in my book.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> When I went to work in my last job was in patrol for a little hick town. We worked three shifts and tended to get get bounced between midnight's and evenings for long stretches. Supposed to swap around each four months but sometimes they forgot to shuffle. On mids only one place in town to eat was Whataburger open 24/7 and it was free. Always gained 25-30 lbs per rotation. Days and Evenings there was plenty of other places..so I would normally lose back most of it on those shifts. Nearly got burned out on eating those things..but when i retired I started liking them again. Hard to find a better burger in my book.


I forgot about Whataburger! I used to eat there when I lived in Dallas area a long time ago. Great burgers then probably still are now!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Managed to grab a burger from their original location in Corpus Christi in around 1953 or thereabouts. Was good then too. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataburger


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

You know what the difference in a McDonalds in Africa and a McDonalds in America is. There's at least a White shift manager in the American ones.


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

I rarely eat any fast food. Too processed, too salted and too full of ingredients I can't pronounce. It generally only happens if I am traveling and need something quick. McDonald's is always my last choice. 

Droid did it!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I wish I went to McDonalds so I could quit.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

The account was hacked. Multi national Corporation is not going to take a political position or support one countries leader. McDonalds has stores in the over 100 nations they do so by staying out of politics.


----------

